# Questions on the LH Sparey Dividing head



## Chucketn (Aug 24, 2013)

*I’m working away making patterns to cast the majorparts of LH Sparey’s dividing head that several people are building. My versionwill hopefully be used on my MicroMark 7x14 Lathe and my X2 mill.*
*I have no problem (yet) visualizing how it will beused on the X2, but the lathe is giving me problems. Has anyone built this DHfor use on the SEIG 7x lathes? How do you use it? Can you post a picture ofyour setup?*
*My current idea is to build the DH at center heightfor the lathe and include 2 v-notches for the ways, at 90° to each other, andslots on each end for T-bolts for use on the mill. But then I thought if I’mgoing to line bore it on the lathe (first such project) I need to locate it onthe cross slide. Some guidance please?*
Maybe make the base as a separatebolt on?
*Chuck*


----------

